# Biz Class-Boston to Albany



## Keoki (May 18, 2019)

I had booked biz class from Boston to Albany on 449 in July, but got a refund yesterday and reassigned to coach. What have I missed? Is this temporary or more of Anderson's misguided cost-cutting?


----------



## jis (May 18, 2019)

Possibly they came to the conclusion that the large number of Coach passengers (5 Coaches between Albany and Chicago) deserve to have a full Dinette rather than a half Cafe/half BC car, and thus substituted a full Dinette for the BC car, so no more BC? I don't know for sure. I am guessing.


----------



## OBS (May 18, 2019)

Or bussing due to trackwork?


----------



## PVD (May 18, 2019)

TR posted the bulletin the other day with the summer trackwork advisories.


----------



## pennyk (May 18, 2019)

Here is a link to the alert: https://www.amtrak.com/alert/lake-shore-limited-track-work.html

Here is a link to a thread in the Amtrak Discussion forum on this topic: https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/th...n-with-the-boston-albany-route-in-june.75169/


----------



## PVD (May 18, 2019)

Why didn't I do that? I must be in brain lock this afternoon.


----------

